
AmigaOne X5000: customers can “register interest” with A-EON - doener
http://www.amiga-news.de/en/news/AN-2016-07-00032-EN.html
======
doener
[http://a-eon.com/register_x5000.php](http://a-eon.com/register_x5000.php)

